# My 23 year old college speakers finally broke (Orig. Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble) Suggestions?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The year was 1988, and the original Ensemble were two subs and 2 satellites. I was a poor, married college student who couldn't convince his wife to let him spend $500 on a speaker system. I had burned all my capital on convincing her to let me spend $200 on an entry level NAD receiver, but now I needed speakers too. Long story short: A college buddy joined the Marines and needed a sidearm. I traded him my Taurus .357 Magnum, for his motorcycle, sold the motorcycle and bought the speakers!

23 years later they are now in my family room, subs in the bottom of the armoir, and satellites mounted on the walls above and they are about shot (sputtering, etc)

I need a relatively inexpensive replacement. These speakers are pretty invisible with the subs being in the armoir, and satellites on the wall, so I know my wife won't want floor standing speakers. I'd prefer a sub/satellite system only because we do rock the house occasionally and we have gotten used to the bass.

If they are quality speakers, I would definitely go used. 

Any ideas for replacements? Say in the $200 range?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

If the subs are still good - then stretch the budget, and look at Infinity
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_108PT5...Theater-5-pack-II.html?search=infinity+primus


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

If the subs were good, and I think I'd just prefer to replace them anyway, I don't know where I would put the extra three speakers. Thanks for the link though. They look great.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rancho5 said:


> I don't know where I would put the extra three speakers. They look great.


You can buy the speakers seperate.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...Y+PRIMUS&url=search-alias=electronics&x=0&y=0

Subwoofers will cost you more money.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

For that budget I recommend what I use in my zone 2 theater on a daily basis.

Scratch and dent pair for about $150 (likely minor blemishes and free shipping depending on your location). Stellar imaging and bass response but they are pretty large for a bookshelf speaker. 

http://outlet.crutchfield.com/p_108...grille.html?cc=07&search=infinity_p162&tp=186

Am40 wall mount also from crutchfield is what I use to mount them.

$70 for that.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Update: I don't think it's the speakers. I hooked up another speaker in place of the one that was crackling and when I turned on the receiver that one crackled too. It's an old Onkyo TX-810. Time to look for a receiver.


----------

